# 1983 Schwinn Super Sport Specs Pedals/Ariake Saddle



## eyefrommn (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello Cabers.  I am enclosing a bad before picture of a 95% original black/gold 1983 Super Sport that I am preserving to stock condition.  I'm almost finished, save for finding an Ariake Aero saddle and the correct pedals/clips/straps, which I am unsure of.  This was the first year of "competition" geometry after decades of being a sport-touring geometry.  Because 1983 was such a transitional year for Schwinn, there doesn't seem to be inclusive specs put in the catalog and I am unsure where they may have offered that information.  Perhaps in a dealer mailing.  So, at the very least I was interested in pedal/clip/strap spec if anyone knows.  Thanks!


----------

